# محتاج اي معلومات عن شركه الحمرا اويل



## كريم الكيميائي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحتو عايز اي معلومات عن شركه الحمرا اويل مهم جدا 
اي معلومات مقرها فين المرتبات مده الشغل قد ايه الاجازات واي حاجه عنها
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

على حد علمى انها كانت منطقه من مناطق جابكو و تم بيعها او عملوها شركه منفصله 
نظامها زى جابكو بالضبط انت و زميلك تظبهوها مع بعض 
غالبا 20 و 10 أو 14 و 7

مع العلم ان كل مهنه ليها نظامها 
يعنى فى شغلى انا و زميلى اللى بيغطى مكانى لازم بنعمل هاند اوفر 3 ايام على الاقل فى كل مرة تغيير شيفت 

​


----------



## نجاح احمد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

المكان منطقه العلمين
العمل اسبوع واسبوع
الشركه جميله جدا فى كل شىء


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شركة الحمرا اويل كانت احدى مواقع شركة ويبكو ثم تم الانفصال واصبحت شركة منفصلة 
العنوان شارع ابى قير جليم الاسكندرية


----------



## mohwepco1715 (5 مارس 2009)

جميع الأصدقاء : عنوان شركة الحمرا أويل المبنى الإدارى :
54 شارع محمد صفوت متفرع من شارع كفر عبدة - رشدى - الإسكندريه
وهى احدى شركات القطاع المشترك
وقدتأسست منذ سنتين بعد انفصالها عن شركة ويبكو للبترول 
وكلاهما شركة استكشاف للبترول ولهما معا ً تاريخ طويل وهما من الشركات الكبرى فى القطاع


----------



## The_Lion_1 (9 مايو 2009)

طب بالنسبة للرواتب اللى فيها مستواها عامل ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايمن شعبان (28 أكتوبر 2010)

the_lion_1 قال:


> طب بالنسبة للرواتب اللى فيها مستواها عامل ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



للرفع وهل فيها تعيين جكومي ولا قطاع خاص


----------



## ايمن شعبان (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للشغل يكون فى المبناء أو فى الأستخراج أو الأستكشاف


----------



## ايمن شعبان (10 نوفمبر 2010)

للرفع والتذكير


----------



## drilling engineer (10 نوفمبر 2010)

هى الموقع بتاعها فى العلمين على حد علمى لانى كنت هدرب فيها ..


----------



## ايمن شعبان (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا عارف أن الموقع في العلمين على طريق الأسكندرية مطروح ولكني أخبار عن عملها ونظام شغلها


----------



## ايمن شعبان (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هل يوجد أحد يعمل فيها يتواصل معي على الخاص


----------



## ايمن شعبان (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لمهندسين ميكانيكا


----------



## ايمن شعبان (16 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب اللي يرد علي يدخل الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة اللهم آمين


----------

